# Parent Window & Child Window size



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2008)

Hi Champs....

Just want a liitle suggestion and a feedback on my current query, which is as follows: -

A softwatre developed from our vendors on VB, & Access platform, has different Modules.
In each modules, there are some categories, and clicking on them opens a child window.

The size of the child window created in the software is not very comfortable in viewing the details, as the size of the window is prety small, say 2/5 of the parent window.

And, considering the Parent Window size as equivalent to that of the Excel file (maximized view), the view area for the child windows created is very small.

I am not pretty familiar with VB, and hence require a technical help on the same. 
I think that the increase in size is possible, through reworking on the Forms.

Please revert with the possible solutions on the same.

Regards,
Divy


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> Hi Champs....
> 
> Just want a liitle suggestion and a feedback on my current query, which is as follows: -
> 
> ...


Hi all,

whats happening.... still to recieve any updates.... com'n champs...

Regards,
Divy


----------



## Sobin Manuel (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Divy,

Cud u tell me whether the software is using a MDI Form..
And is it u want to increase the size of child window to the size of MDI Form.
Does The Child Window have all the contols like Max,Min & Close or is it Disabled.
If u can answer for these q?'s i may be b able to help u...


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 14, 2008)

Sobin Manuel said:


> Hi Divy,
> 
> Cud u tell me whether the software is using a MDI Form..
> And is it u want to increase the size of child window to the size of MDI Form.
> ...


HI Sobin,

thanks for your assistance....

I have tried checked with the Vendors... and as per them they have used VB 6, & also, MDI Forms are used possibly to create Child Windows...

And this is the information which i have recieved from them...
It may be possible that the developer of the software may'd used the previous version, and now the Vendors have shifted to VB 6 (This is a remote possibility which I am talkin about).

ALso, the child window doesn't show any maximize, minimize or close features in the main softtware's foreground.

Now, please tell me as what can be done here... as this is an intiative which i am taking to get all the users of the software give a more user friendly Child Window Panes... and through which their data entry wok will become more easier and accurate too..

Regards,
Divy


----------



## Sobin Manuel (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi Divy,

do u hve the full source code of the s/w.,

if so enter the code below in the Load event of the child form which u want to increase the size of.....................

Private Sub Form_Load()
Me.Height = x 
Me.Width = y
End Sub

where x and y are the values that u've to specify.
eg : Me.Height = 10020
Me.Width = 11000

*or*

*change these values of the Child form at design time*

borderstyle -- 2 Sizable
Clip Controls -- True
Contol Box --- True


----------

